# Favorite pics of the Kiwibird



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

I've been on this forum for quite a while, but haven't really introduced he who rules the roost:whistling2: This is my beautiful Kiwi. Not a reptile, but he does have scaly feet! He's a blue front amazon we adopted from a rescue about 6 1/2 years ago. He is around 16 years old and was abused prior to us adopting him. Now he is very, very spoiled:2thumb:










He loves to bathe (almost every day)!









He loves being outdoors (and especially bathing outdoors!)









...and the car makes him SUPER happy









He's rarely in his cage, but loves running errands with me in his bird backpack









He's a devious food thief 









and loves anything shiny








(Does this button match my front?)


----------

